
Newspaper does a piece on abusive commenters - vinnyglennon
https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/bristol-news/abuse-threats-made-greta-thunberg-3897936.html
======
vinnyglennon
[https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/bristol-news/abuse-
threat...](https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/bristol-news/abuse-threats-made-
greta-thunberg-3897936) is the link. Is this a good or bad development?

------
mtmail
I get a “ Sorry... We can't find the page you requested” error

~~~
vinnyglennon
[https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/bristol-news/abuse-
threat...](https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/bristol-news/abuse-threats-made-
greta-thunberg-3897936) is the correct link, sorry about that.

